# Rockwool insulation above a T-bar suspended (drop) basement ceiling (for soundproofing)



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I wouldn't expect fibres from safe and sound but I doubt the panels will hod it up, they do make stiffer panels.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I know you are speaking of Rockwool (Roxul) Safe n Sound, and it stays pretty much to itself without shedding any "particles". You can also buy clips that will hold down your ceiling panels to keep them from lifting. Doubling them will also help with lift.









ToolPro Ceiling Panel Hold-Down Clips (20-Pack) TP05116 - The Home Depot


Designed to lock on top of ceiling grid after adjacent ceiling tiles are dropped in for holding down acoustical tiles in drafty entranceways and low security areas. After inserting adjacent tiles slide



www.homedepot.com


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it.
I certainly didn't at my last house, or current house that Safe and Sound on the basement ceiling with no cover at all.

By the way, the its Rockwool, not Rocksoft.

Although, in the second photo, I don't think I am seeing any rockwool. The one item looks like fiberglass, and the other looks like EPS.


----------



## handwedge (Jul 30, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> I wouldn't expect fibres from safe and sound but I doubt the panels will hod it up, they do make stiffer panels.


Thanks for the reply - the panels don't have to hold up any of the Rockwool -- the batts are about 4-5 inches above, stuffed between the joists. But getting stiffer panels might help with the heaving. I think they make sound absorbing panels too.


----------



## handwedge (Jul 30, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> I know you are speaking of Rockwool (Roxul) Safe n Sound, and it stays pretty much to itself without shedding any "particles". You can also buy clips that will hold down your ceiling panels to keep them from lifting. Doubling them will also help with lift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this -- the clips are a good tip. I might try that.


----------



## handwedge (Jul 30, 2021)

SPS-1 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it.
> I certainly didn't at my last house, or current house that Safe and Sound on the basement ceiling with no cover at all.
> 
> By the way, the its Rockwool, not Rocksoft.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Yes, Rockwool (I don't know why I always get that wrong). The fiberglass is the material that my panels are made from . Those are two spares that were left behind by the prev owner. As some others have recommended, I may opt for a heavier panel (or at least some clips) to stop these panels from heaving up and down when I open a door (theyre also pretty noise when they move -- so if I'm sleeping and someone opens a door anywhere in the house, they crinkle. Might be time for a change. Thanks again.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The fiberglas panels you have do have some sound absorption capabilities, but they flex quite a bit and will rise and fall with opening doors, etc. Using hard panels will help with the rise and fall, and are thicker. With the Roxul I don't think it will make much of a difference which panels you use.


----------

